# handgun recommendation



## kitchue (Sep 25, 2001)

I love the 1911s and the are many, many ways to go in just this catogory. Go to a range that rents a variety of hand guns and shoot until you like a specific style. That will narrow down a lot of gunsother than the ones in that style.
Reserch just those styles and start picking/narrowing down it you get your plan.

For example: I fell in love with a Ed Brown special forces 1911 .45. But at $2000 I could not afford that at all. I did alot of research on 1911 and learned alot. I ended up finding a lightly used Norinco at the birch run gun show. Its a military spec style 1911 (made in chinago figure) Currently, is has all Wilson Combat internals. But I'm only at $400 bucks and it shoots really well. Other than, a gun kote finish. I'm done. It remindes me of the Ed Brown, I hit what I point at, and have only had one malfunction in 2000 rounds. And that was a limp wrist problem.

But narrow down your choice from the sea of hundreds of styles and keep siphoning it down until you get to the last one. 

Wow thats a bunch of bla, bla, bla,. Hopefuly it give you another opinion. Anyway.

sean


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Just be prepared, looking into, and shooting many, might make you want to get several. My want list grew substantially since my most recent purchase. I think of it as a good thing but the wife sees it a little differently.


----------



## NICKY GUNZZ (Jul 30, 2006)

hey couldnt pass this subject up. ive owned every gun there is to own almost sw m&p a awesome choice. springfield xd im my opinion is not the greatest choice only thing springfield makes good is their 1911 framed guns. but for 450 they have a used sig p228 at gander mountain in novi. go check it out.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks guys, all very good advice.

deputy - i really appreciate the offer. i'm going this weekend to a local gun shop that's 4 or 5 models i want to look at - they'll let me shoot them at their range.

i went and looked at a sig 229 today at lunch.

in a word, wow. 

felt great. compact, nice balance.

put the compact XD, MP and 229 side by side. the MP and 229 feel the best in my hand. but i really like the dual action of the 229. for some reason, it bothers me to have the firing pin cocked while its in the holster. i like the fact that i can put a round in the chamber, then de-cock the 229, knowing all i can still pull the trigger and fire. maybe it makes me feel more like the revolvers i'm used to.

i know there's potential problems with an external hammer, but its a safety thing that makes me feel more comfortable.

the trigger on the sig was noticeable better than on the XD and MP. not that any of them were terrible, but i've come to appreciate nice triggers on my rifles.

i also like that the sig has a 3.5" barrel, a compromise between the 4" and 3" barrels that come on the XD (if i'm remembering correctly.)

keep any advice coming, guys - all helpful. the more i look at, the more i find personal preferences starting to show up..


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Can't beat a Sig P229R as a carry gun, except for maybe the pricetag. It's got a 3.9" barrel. Mine's a .40, has the DAK trigger system and nightsights............nothing less that I would trust my life to at the moment! Happy Shopping!


----------



## kitchue (Sep 25, 2001)

rzdrmh,

I just noticed your not too far from Saginaw. Gander Mountain has a bunch of Sigs from police trade-ins. Great way to shave off some money. Usually, well taken care of. I just sold a sig mosquito for your youngster there too.

sean


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

costanza said:


> Keep in mind that a CPL allows you to carry on your person. IF someone is in your vehicle with you, the pistol MUST be on your person, not in the glove box or somewhere in the vehicle where the other person(s) can access it.


Please provide documented source for this statement. I have looked in the firearms laws of michigan book and am not seeing this.


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

kumma said:


> Please provide documented source for this statement. I have looked in the firearms laws of michigan book and am not seeing this.


I've never heard of this either and I've had mine for 5 years now. That would be nice to know though cuz the wife is always in the truck with me.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

chamookman said:


> They are called MAGAZINES ! "Clips" hold pieces of paper together. OK - Rant over. Bob


I used to call them magazines until I went to Jays a couple months ago and ask the sales person in the gun department where the pistol magazines were. He led me to the periodical magazine rack and pointed to Guns and Ammo and said "That's the closest we have to a pistol magazine."

Now I call them clips.:lol:


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I used to call them magazines until I went to Jays a couple months ago and ask the sales person in the gun department where the pistol magazines were. He led me to the periodical magazine rack and pointed to Guns and Ammo and said "That's the closest we have to a pistol magazine."
> 
> Now I call them clips.:lol:


:lol: That's pretty bad.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

deputy said:


> rz let me know ill do the same i did with TS il lbring a bunch of guns to the range for you to play with your range or mine..... let me know.


My advice, take him up on it. Deputy is a genuine firearms expert (professional instructor) and a heck of a nice guy. You'll learn more from him in an afternoon of shooting than you will from any gun shop salesman. You'll also have lots of fun in the process especailly if you go the the Zukey Lake tavern after shooting.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

As for glocks with ND's negligent discharges. keep your finger off the trigger and the gun wont go off. (of course there is always the exeption to that rule in the event ot mechical faliure),

I have not had my Glock fire unintentionately or any of my other firearms for that matter.IT'S CALLED COMMON SENSE. You don't put your finger on the trigger until you know you are going to be pulling the trigger and firing at a target.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Quote:
Originally Posted by kumma
Please provide documented source for this statement. I have looked in the firearms laws of michigan book and am not seeing this. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mich. Buck Wacker
"I've never heard of this either and I've had mine for 5 years now. That would be nice to know though cuz the wife is always in the truck with me."


Plus...... how would this play out with ladies who carry in their purses .. as opposed to "on their person???"

Thanks.
~ m ~


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

*Saf-T-Blok for Glocks *

*Prevents Accidental Discharge*
Saf-T-Blok behind the trigger safety augments the Glock safe-action trigger to prevent accidental discharge. It's especially effective for unconventional carry ... in a fanny pack or tucked in the belt, etc.
*Ejects Instantly *
Saf-T-Blok snaps easily into place and stays firmly in place until it is ejected by the trigger finger. Independent tests by Performance Shooting, Inc. showed that "0" time was added to draw and fire the weapon.
*Virtually Undetectable*
Saf-T-Blok is made from tough carbon filled polymer textured to match the Glock. When installed goes unnoticed and can prevent your own gun from being used against you during a gun snatch.
*Locking feature prevents off-duty accidents*
Saf-T-Blok provides the safest and most reliable trigger lock available! Simply insert a small lock (not included) through the locking port.
*Available for all Glocks *(right or left hand shooters)
Saf-T-Blok added new models in 1998 for a precise fit on the redesigned Glock frame. Glocks manufactured starting in 1998 have finger grooves on the grip. Glocks manufactured prior to 1998 do not have finger grooves.
Fits all models except 29/30


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

rzdrmh said:


> i went and looked at a sig 229 today at lunch.
> 
> in a word, wow.
> 
> ...


The SIG gets my vote. I've carried one in 9mm and 40 S & W and it just plain a great handgun that's as reliable as they come. I also have a Beretta 92FS and while it's a great and accurate pistol, it wouldn't be my first choice for concealed carry. If you're out my way at all (Ionia County) you're more than welcome to shoot either if deputy doesn't have either of the two and you take him up on his offer.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Glocks are a little iffy IMO they are a little more dangerous unless you are a die hard hand gunner. Plus they are ugly as all get out:lol: I have shot a few and I am not sure why law enforcement ever messed with them but that is one gun owners opinion too. I still say s&w or Kimber 1911

ganzer


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

M1Garand, do you find that the 9mm affords you more accurate follow-up shots? I have never been fortunate enough to fire both a 9mm and a .40 in the same make and model to really get a "feel" for the difference in recoil. It is so hard to tell when comparing two cals in a different model.


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

I buy my guns from williams in davison which is probably not to far from you . Ive gooten some good deals on some of there used guns, hers a link for you
http://www.williamsgunsight.com/gunsights/809usedhandguns.htm


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

RecurveRx said:


> M1Garand, do you find that the 9mm affords you more accurate follow-up shots? I have never been fortunate enough to fire both a 9mm and a .40 in the same make and model to really get a "feel" for the difference in recoil. It is so hard to tell when comparing two cals in a different model.


To be honest...I know recoil is relative as different people handle it differently, but I haven't noticed much of a difference. I know the 40 has a little more, but for me, not enough where it's made a difference for follow up shots.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

I shoot both the glock 40 and glock 9mm, the 40 definately has more recoil but like said before with practice it will be negated. As for the best gun, its almost cliche but it doesn't matter what we all think, its the one that is the most comfortable to you and the one you can see yourself carrying everyday. If you are most comfortable with a 40 then thats the best for you, if you are comfortable with a 9mm its the best. The plain fact is that the weapon is useless if you cannot get it drawn and on target quickly. So choose the gun that you can carry, draw, fire accurately and are ultimately confident in. If thats a 380 then carry a 380. I can put as many rounds as I want into an offender with my 40, so while the 380 may not have all the stopping power you want, if you are putting the first round and subsequent rounds on target then stopping power becomes a lot less important. Just my 2 cents. 
I tried 17 different models and calibers before settling on a Glock 23C .40 cal. It is the best for me because it fits my hand, I liked its weight:recoil ratio and I like not having safeties. I work a lot of protective details and this weapon fit me and my job. Doesn't mean it will work for you though. I second taking Deputy up on his offer he is an expert in these things.


----------

